# Ziggys head turning yellow :)



## Bkays22 (Sep 15, 2012)

Lot of people have told me that Ziggy was a female & some have told me a male. The last couple of weeks Ziggys feathers in his head is turning yellow more and more every day. I noticed the other day when he was stretching the underside of his wings are growing in little baby solid grey feathers. 

& Ive only had him for about 12 weeks now and he already has my heart. So in love with birds.


----------



## Bailey's Mum (Sep 18, 2012)

He's just like my Bailey, his face is going yellow too.

Has he got striped feathers down his back which are being replaced by solid grey ones too?

Bailey had a yellow feather either side of his tail but since they dropped out there's no sign of them growing back yellow.

The little boys are growing up


----------



## Bkays22 (Sep 15, 2012)

Awe how cute, no ziggy still has the bars in his tail which are turning black on the back side idk lol... He dropped one of his tail feathers today! No signs of new feather growth on his tail yet!


----------

